# An Uber driver files class action suit for skimming pay



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

It finally happened. A driver has steeped up and taken action for Uber's "Up front pricing" which skims off the top and does not add up. 
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...nt-paying-the-full-80-of-a-fare-that-im-owed/

*Uber driver: company isn't paying the full 80% of a fare that I'm owed*
*Lawsuit: "drivers are paid less than they are contractually entitled to."*
by Cyrus Farivar - Feb 22, 2017 3:00am CST








An Uber driver in North Carolina has sued Uber in a proposed class-action lawsuit. He alleges that he and other drivers like him are consistently underpaid based on the company's own formula.

Since nearly the beginning, Uber has paid its drivers 80 percent of a given fare. However, in the lawsuit, lawyers representing the driver, Martin Dulberg, claim that the company has now changed the way it calculates what that fare is. The result is that the company consistently pays between 70 and 80 percent-but not the _full_ 80 percent-of what the fare should be.

In the new lawsuit, which was filed Tuesday in federal court in San Francisco, Dulberg's lawyers allege:

For example, on February 2, 2017, Plaintiff drove an UberX passenger from 3408 Cherry Lane in Raleigh, North Carolina, to 101 Macaw Street in Raleigh, North Carolina. The passenger was charged $15.38. This is the Fare. The Booking Fee in Raleigh at the time was $1.80. So Dulberg should have made 80% of ($15.38 - $1.80) = $10.86.

But Dulberg was paid $9.91 (80% of Uber's backend calculation of $12.39). This is 95 cents less than Dulberg should have made under the Agreement (the difference is magnified on longer rides). Indeed, instead of receiving the promised 80% of the Fare, Dulberg received approximately 73%.

In recent years, the company has faced a slew of lawsuits from drivers and former drivers nationwide who say that they were not paid adequately and/or were not fully compensated as employees, rather than contractors.

Earlier this month, a federal judge in San Francisco approved a settlement between Uber and its customers to settle claims that the company was dishonest about how drivers would receive tips.

Paul Maslo, who oversees the Napoli Shkolink law firm's 10 Uber-related cases, including this one, _Dulberg v. Uber, _told Ars that the firm's previous nine cases have to do with alleged misclassification of drivers as independent contractors. He noted that this case is different.

"The crux of the complaint is that Uber breaches its agreement with drivers by not paying them the agreed-upon percentage of the fares they generate," he e-mailed. "Several of our clients recently brought this critical issue to our attention, and it's important for us to ensure that Uber complies with its contractual obligations."

An Uber spokeswoman, Sophie Schmidt, told Ars by e-mail on Tuesday evening that, although the company did not have a comment on the lawsuit for now, "our team is reviewing the complaint. I can keep you posted if that changes."


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The problem is, it's only class action by one driver.
He'll win. The court will grant him his $1238 in back pay. Uber will laugh it off and it will be swept under the rug.
If this lawyer had any ambition, he'd roll it into something big and create a real class action suit for hundreds of thousands of drivers and really put the screws to Uber.
SMH.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> It finally happened. A driver has steeped up and taken action for Uber's "Up front pricing" which skims off the top and does not add up.
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...nt-paying-the-full-80-of-a-fare-that-im-owed/
> 
> *Uber driver: company isn't paying the full 80% of a fare that I'm owed*
> ...


The timeline between investors and learning new tricks is most interesting . . .
I'm just going to sit here and drink my tea. . . and Vodka . . .


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If this lawyer had any ambition, he'd roll it into something big and create a real class action suit for hundreds of thousands of drivers and really put the screws to Uber.
> SMH.


Its certainly true a class action measure could be very profitable for the lawyer, but I don't think it would put the screws to Uber at all.

A big settlement is made, where the partners get a few extra commissions rebated to them over the next 2 millennia, the total amount calculated into the billions but only a few thousand paid now- lawyers get huge fees, partners get little, Uber looks willing to make amends.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Yup, and so it happened.

I was wondering how long it would take them to sue for it.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Finally someone sued for the upfront pricing scam ! This will be huge !


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Let's hope this goes far!


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Our payouts from the Class Action Lawsuit will be $1000... paid in $5 credits off Pool rides


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm wondering why the passengers aren't the ones suing. These routes uber suggests are often twice as long as the proper ones


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The problem is, it's only class action by one driver.
> He'll win. The court will grant him his $1238 in back pay. Uber will laugh it off and it will be swept under the rug.
> If this lawyer had any ambition, he'd roll it into something big and create a real class action suit for hundreds of thousands of drivers and really put the screws to Uber.
> SMH.


I thought that drivers are paid on a mile and minute basis. As long as the driver received the agreed upon rate at that time subtract Uber's fee is all he's entitled too. What Uber is paid by the customer should have no impact. Does the agreement between Uber and the driver say a specific distance/time rate or does it say the driver makes 80% of Uber's charge?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I thought that drivers are paid on a mile and minute basis. As long as the driver received the agreed upon rate at that time subtract Uber's fee is all he's entitled too. What Uber is paid by the customer should have no impact. Does the agreement between Uber and the driver say a specific distance/time rate or does it say the driver makes 80% of Uber's charge?


Uber has advertised the HECK out of drivers making 75-80% of the fare over the years, and as of now this is a flat out lie.

The upfront pricing deal could force uber to give back a TON of what they collected since the upfront pricing was put into effect.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber has advertised the HECK out of drivers making 75-80% of the fare over the years, and as of now this is a flat out lie.
> 
> The upfront pricing deal could force uber to give back a TON of what they collected since the upfront pricing was put into effect.


Don't really care what they advertise. Uber's advertising has been FOS ever since they started. Safest ride you'll ever have was the worst. It made them change the "Safe Ride Fee" to a "Booking Fee". 
It will eventually come down to what is the agreement every time a driver turns on the app? I'm curious to know how many drivers have actually completely read and comprehend the agreement? My opinion is less then 1%. What happens to the upfront pricing when there is a change in destination or a 2 hour traffic delay?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> What happens to the upfront pricing when there is a change in destination or a 2 hour traffic delay?


Taximeters came into existence for this very reason. Because you can't always put an upfront price on anything.

I have been able to protest a price on an upfront taxi fare with a billion $ insurance company and get my rate quadrupled.. why... because there was a bad accident on the route and a 3 mile 10 minute ride turned into a 3 mile 40 minute ride.

If i didn't have the meter how would i have calculated the cost of getting stuck on a highway for 30 minutes trying to get past a wreck.

It's just not viable to always use flat rates.


----------



## griftzen (Nov 27, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> These routes uber suggests are often twice as long as the proper ones


Where does UBER suggest routes??


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

griftzen said:


> Where does UBER suggest routes??


When you hit start trip and look at the navigations lines in their app.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

My passengers and I frequently laugh about them. They tell us to drive the wrong way down one way streets, go through buildings, roads that have been shut down for years and there are roads that exist that uber GPS doesn't have. One is even a highway exit so they want us to go to the next one and then drive back


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I thought that drivers are paid on a mile and minute basis. As long as the driver received the agreed upon rate at that time subtract Uber's fee is all he's entitled too. What Uber is paid by the customer should have no impact. Does the agreement between Uber and the driver say a specific distance/time rate or does it say the driver makes 80% of Uber's charge?


That is a valid argument and probably similar to what Uber will make in court. However, when Uber enters markets they dodge many local laws and regulations by claiming to be a technology company rather than a transportation company. If they are now taking part of the fare that argument could fall apart for them and make Uber subject to transportation regulations just like taxis. Attacking Uber from that angle might have some success as they would have more to lose if their regulatory holiday ends. It could make them change their policy and offer drivers some compensation.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I wana take my lawyer and go on a crusade against the elites. No more carbon tax, no more uber cheating on us,no more self driveing job killers. For them to kill our jobs i want what ever elites have as they say itll be for "the better". I want my OLYMPIC SIZED POOL! I wont beable to do that on welfare


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Jinxstone said:


> That is a valid argument and probably similar to what Uber will make in court. However, when Uber enters markets they dodge many local laws and regulations by claiming to be a technology company rather than a transportation company. If they are now taking part of the fare that argument could fall apart for them and make Uber subject to transportation regulations just like taxis. Attacking Uber from that angle might have some success as they would have more to lose if their regulatory holiday ends. It could make them change their policy and offer drivers some compensation.


Bingo! You nailed it. Uber claims to be a technology company that simply provides an APP that matches drivers and riders, not a transportation company. Yet, they are the ones that CONTROL the pricing, not the drivers. They are the ones that decide when and how much SURGE to apply. They are completely in CONTROL of the transactions.

However, when tax season comes, UBER passes all the revenues THEY COLLECTED on BEHALF of the DRIVER as GROSS RECEIPTS on the Individual driver's 1099, with suggested deductions including their commissions and fees. The upfront pricing screws the drivers during TAX season because its the DRIVER that is responsible for the accounting of ALL REVENUES that Uber received on their behalf, however, this is no CLARITY on the breakdown of that revenue on a per transaction basis... NONE. Unless the driver CONTACTS the passenger to find out how much they actually paid versus what Uber FALSELY CLAIMS is the "fare". <--- This part is where driver's are left vulnerable if ever audited, because they can't VERIFY the exact total fares nor the ITEMIZATION of the FARES. Worst case, Uber may even stick the driver with the tax liability for the leftover change that they steal from the upfront pricing since it is in excess of the 20-25% commissions they are entitled to.

Bottom line, UBER misleads the regulators by claiming they are a technology, not transportation, company. UBER misleads the IRS, Drivers and Riders acting like a PASS-THRU company, when they are NOT transparent at all. If a Driver is going to be RESPONSIBLE for ALL REVENUES they generate (AS PER 1099), then they have the RIGHT and NEED TO KNOW what the passengers ACTUALLY PAID for their RIDE. UBER WILL NOT SHARE THAT INFORMATION. THAT IS ILLEGAL.

BONG!!!!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

run26912 said:


> Bingo! You nailed it. Uber claims to be a technology company that simply provides an APP that matches drivers and riders, not a transportation company. Yet, they are the ones that CONTROL the pricing, not the drivers. They are the ones that decide when and how much SURGE to apply. They are completely in CONTROL of the transactions.
> 
> However, when tax season comes, UBER passes all the revenues THEY COLLECTED on BEHALF of the DRIVER as GROSS RECEIPTS on the Individual driver's 1099, with suggested deductions including their commissions and fees. The upfront pricing screws the drivers during TAX season because its the DRIVER that is responsible for the accounting of ALL REVENUES that Uber received on their behalf, however, this is no CLARITY on the breakdown of that revenue on a per transaction basis... NONE. Unless the driver CONTACTS the passenger to find out how much they actually paid versus what Uber FALSELY CLAIMS is the "fare". <--- This part is where driver's are left vulnerable if ever audited, because they can't VERIFY the exact total fares nor the ITEMIZATION of the FARES. Worst case, Uber may even stick the driver with the tax liability for the leftover change that they steal from the upfront pricing since it is in excess of the 20-25% commissions they are entitled to.
> 
> ...


This is what I'm worried about. The taxes


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm wondering why the passengers aren't the ones suing. These routes uber suggests are often twice as long as the proper ones


Because they don't look at the route, and the price is STILL cheaper than it should be most times.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

We don't really have taxis here so my passengers have noticed when priceshe went way up over night


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> This is what I'm worried about. The taxes


Typically, a 1099 arrangement would state the net payout TO THE CONTRACTOR by the company collecting the funds, the employer (IE: UBER). The way Uber does their 1099s makes it look like Uber is the contractor as the DRIVER is the employer since the DRIVER is getting dinged for the FULL AMOUNT paid by the riders. It's so SKETCHY, its unreal they get away with this underhanded bs. Now they may be doing this like a partnership, which is also BS because then we should be getting K-1 statements, which we are not, then again we aren't equity partners. However, if it's structure like a master limited partnership like in the oil industry, then they should be reporting like a true pass-thru entity. Bottom line, they say one thing but actions are opposite.

BONG!!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Yup. I always do my taxes first with my records and then the 1099 to make sure stuff adds up. So far it's been within a few dollars which I can attribute to end of year differences but this new up front pricing really concerns me. If my stuff doesn't add up I'll press charges


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> Yup. I always do my taxes first with my records and then the 1099 to make sure stuff adds up. So far it's been within a few dollars which I can attribute to end of year differences but this new up front pricing really concerns me. If my stuff doesn't add up I'll press charges


There is nothing upfront about "Upfront Pricing"... typical Uber.

BONG!!!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

I had a ride from San Diego to Hollywood the other day, Rider was told 152.00 for the ride, and was charged 152.00, I did it for 140.00, apparently I was more efficient in my ride than Uber thought...I got paid on 140.00-minus fees etc.

I challenged support on this in at least 5 emails, same canned responses, Simple question I asked, why was I not paid on the 152.00, the amount you charged this passenger, and are you pocketing the 12.00 difference? Or did you reimburse this Pax the 12.00

If anything this needs to be another all out Class Action


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

If this driver is at a rate other than 20% then the complaint makes no sense. If he was being charged 28% like the newer drivers here in Houston the math actually comes out in the drivers favor. It's more likely that NC takes something like 27% and the driver was paid exactly what he was owed.


----------



## lashotgunou (Aug 3, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The problem is, it's only class action by one driver.
> He'll win. The court will grant him his $1238 in back pay. Uber will laugh it off and it will be swept under the rug.
> If this lawyer had any ambition, he'd roll it into something big and create a real class action suit for hundreds of thousands of drivers and really put the screws to Uber.
> SMH.


you don't understand how this works. he will round up additional plantiffs at a later time who have the right to opt in. It wouldn't be a class action if it were just him.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber has advertised the HECK out of drivers making 75-80% of the fare over the years, and as of now this is a flat out lie.
> 
> The upfront pricing deal could force uber to give back a TON of what they collected since the upfront pricing was put into effect.


quoted him but didn't even attempt to answer his question



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If this driver is at a rate other than 20% then the complaint makes no sense. If he was being charged 28% like the newer drivers here in Houston the math actually comes out in the drivers favor. It's more likely that NC takes something like 27% and the driver was paid exactly what he was owed.


clearly says he's at 20%

what does upfront pricing have to do with anything? you get paid per mile and per min


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

No, the lawyer says he's at 20%. A lawyer moving his lips only means he knows he is lying. Even the driver might not know his own rate as Uber changes things up from time to time.
A lawyer will sue someone for walking on the sidewalk in front of your house that you believe belongs to you if they can get someone to pay them!


----------



## redd38 (May 22, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If this driver is at a rate other than 20% then the complaint makes no sense. If he was being charged 28% like the newer drivers here in Houston the math actually comes out in the drivers favor. It's more likely that NC takes something like 27% and the driver was paid exactly what he was owed.


You don't understand the issue. It doesn't matter what the % is in a given market or a given platform, we're still being underpaid.

80% of $10 is less than 80% of $12
70% of $10 is less than 70% of $12

The percentage doesn't matter. You should be getting your percentage (whatever that is) of $12 but they are paying you your percentage (whatever that is) of $10. ($10 represents the trip fare based on miles + minutes, $12 represents the upfront fare the PAX paid. These numbers are obviously different on every trip.)


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

It's too bad that as soon as the judge reads the Uber contract he will realize that we are contractually obligated to be paid 80% of the time and mileage of the trip and not 80% of what Uber collect. Read your contract


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

run26912 said:


> Typically, a 1099 arrangement would state the net payout TO THE CONTRACTOR by the company collecting the funds, the employer (IE: UBER). The way Uber does their 1099s makes it look like Uber is the contractor as the DRIVER is the employer since the DRIVER is getting dinged for the FULL AMOUNT paid by the riders. It's so SKETCHY, its unreal they get away with this underhanded bs. Now they may be doing this like a partnership, which is also BS because then we should be getting K-1 statements, which we are not, then again we aren't equity partners. However, if it's structure like a master limited partnership like in the oil industry, then they should be reporting like a true pass-thru entity. Bottom line, they say one thing but actions are opposite.
> 
> BONG!!


That's the other aspect of this lawsuit, if Uber really is collecting fees on our behalf as they portray it then they really shouldn't be skimming.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That's the other aspect of this lawsuit, if Uber really is collecting fees on our behalf as they portray it then they really shouldn't be skimming.


I'm sure drivers are going to try and portray it as skimming but to be perfectly honest as long as they pay time and mileage they're meeting their contract with us regardless of what they charge. it's up to the customer to complain that they're being overcharged


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

garyk said:


> It's too bad that as soon as the judge reads the Uber contract he will realize that we are contractually obligated to be paid 80% of the time and mileage of the trip and not 80% of what Uber collect. Read your contract


This is the sad truth that people simply will not grasp.
Uber doesn't advertise they pay you 80% of what pax pay, they give every driver a pay schedule, which says you get paid per min and per mile regardless of how many pax you may end up with in an Uber pool (or lyft line). Theortetically you could do 8 different pickups in one pool ride before it all ends. The fact you picked up 8 people has NOTHING to do with the payment to you equation, its all based off miles and time.


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

So will Uber now be classed as a *Transportation company* rather than a technology company?


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

SolsUber101 said:


> So will Uber now be classed as a *Transportation company* rather than a technology company?


What changes make them a transportation company and what would that do for us (the drivers)?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

By charging passengers different rates than we are charging passengers, they are no longer acting as a technology company. The are selling transportation and hiring us as subcontractors to fulfill the contracts with the passengers. Because of this, they cannot argue that they're just selling app access for a percentage of the fare. As a driver is integral to a transportation company's business, I believe any good lawyer would be able to convince a judge that we are employees under this model whereas before they were just taking a cut for allowing us access. I'm guessing they'll swap back to the old charging method to prevent this.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

If a general contractor charges 150000 to build a house and only pays his subcontractor $83,000 and never tells his subcontractor how much he was paid to get the house built is this going to be any different than the situation we are in because we agreed to time and mileage not a percentage of what they charge. That is the argument that they're going to use and I think that argument might actually stand up because we're the ones who agreed to time and mileage although I think that they are incorrect in the way that they pay out uber pool because we are paid time and mileage for multiple trips as if they are one trip but we should be paid time and mileage for each trip separately even though they are stuck together


----------



## Cvi (Jul 25, 2015)

garyk said:


> ...we agreed to time and mileage not a percentage of what they charge. That is the argument that they're going to use and I think that argument might actually stand up because we're the ones who agreed to time and mileage...


We're not getting paid correctly by mileage either. Uber pays the drivers according to the shortest route in most instances, regardless of the actual route taken. Basically you get cheated if you take the route that the Google navigation suggests, which is usually the fastest, but not necessarily the shortest. If, for instance, you are doing in Eats order, the quickest route is the most sensible because you are carrying food that you don't want to get cold. But you get penalized because you will only get paid according to the shortest route to the customer. I am not sure what happens when the there is a road block and you need to make a detour which extends the trip. The driver is probably not paid for that either.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Unless you're taking a ridiculously long route the difference between the route that Google Maps will send you and the route that they're paying your for is usually pennies and you can argue it if you want and they will give you the difference but it's not worth it the majority of the time


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> This is the sad truth that people simply will not grasp.
> Uber doesn't advertise they pay you 80% of what pax pay, they give every driver a pay schedule, which says you get paid per min and per mile regardless of how many pax you may end up with in an Uber pool (or lyft line). Theortetically you could do 8 different pickups in one pool ride before it all ends. The fact you picked up 8 people has NOTHING to do with the payment to you equation, its all based off miles and time.


You get paid a base fare, right? It seems to me that has nothing to do with mileage and time.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

In the city of Seattle we get a base pair of a dollar 35 and a dollar 35 a mile and $0.24 a minute not 80% of whatever Uber collect - their fees. Other markets may have different rates but you signed a contract that said you will take time mileage and the base fare not 80% of whatever they collect period they could collect $100 for a 2-mile ride and you would get like 3 bucks


----------



## X2000 (Feb 22, 2017)

I know this will not fix the skim off the top issue . But let us gets some tips

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=416923168686816&id=221653504880451

Please share this guys

Tips in one city will change the rest of the us in a matter of time.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> That's the other aspect of this lawsuit, if Uber really is collecting fees on our behalf as they portray it then they really shouldn't be skimming.





SolsUber101 said:


> So will Uber now be classed as a *Transportation company* rather than a technology company?


Upfront fare skimming delves them much deeper into employer - employee relationship. Then the real lawsuits begin.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> By charging passengers different rates than we are charging passengers, they are no longer acting as a technology company. The are selling transportation and hiring us as subcontractors to fulfill the contracts with the passengers. Because of this, they cannot argue that they're just selling app access for a percentage of the fare. As a driver is integral to a transportation company's business, I believe any good lawyer would be able to convince a judge that we are employees under this model whereas before they were just taking a cut for allowing us access. I'm guessing they'll swap back to the old charging method to prevent this.


 YES TO THIS!! your contracts specify a relationship between the pax and you in which uber takes a percentage as commission. By charging a pax one amount and paying drivers another they are acting as a transportation company, not a technology company as they claim to avoid regulation. My guess is after being sued, uber will drop the upfront pricing or change the driver payout model as claiming to be a technology company is far more important to the company goals than the extra revenue at this point.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tank4life (Mar 7, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The problem is, it's only class action by one driver.
> He'll win. The court will grant him his $1238 in back pay. Uber will laugh it off and it will be swept under the rug.
> If this lawyer had any ambition, he'd roll it into something big and create a real class action suit for hundreds of thousands of drivers and really put the screws to Uber.
> SMH.


----------



## KVan (Sep 14, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> It finally happened. A driver has steeped up and taken action for Uber's "Up front pricing" which skims off the top and does not add up.
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...nt-paying-the-full-80-of-a-fare-that-im-owed/
> 
> *Uber driver: company isn't paying the full 80% of a fare that I'm owed*
> ...


Here is a link for drivers to contact the attorneys in the breach of contract and national misclassification lawsuits:
http://www.uberdriverslawsuit.com/


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

SolsUber101 said:


> So will Uber now be classed as a *Transportation company* rather than a technology company?


As UberIsAllFubared points out, if Uber is a technology company, why do they have the fat chick in spandex at big events directing drivers in the Uber lot?


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> It finally happened. A driver has steeped up and taken action for Uber's "Up front pricing" which skims off the top and does not add up.
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...nt-paying-the-full-80-of-a-fare-that-im-owed/
> 
> *Uber driver: company isn't paying the full 80% of a fare that I'm owed*
> ...


Basically what uber has been doing is essentially charging surge prices and cutting the drivers out of the take.


----------



## KVan (Sep 14, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> It finally happened. A driver has steeped up and taken action for Uber's "Up front pricing" which skims off the top and does not add up.
> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy...nt-paying-the-full-80-of-a-fare-that-im-owed/
> 
> *Uber driver: company isn't paying the full 80% of a fare that I'm owed*
> ...


I just got clarification from Paul Maslo regarding this lawsuit. He is the only contact for this case: *(212) 397-1000 Ext. 2561 |[email protected] 
360 Lexington Avenue, Eleventh Floor, New York, NY 10017 * It's a nationwide class action. So, drivers are potential members without doing anything. If it proceeds and is certified, all USA drivers would automatically become members of the class.

For the upcoming national misclassification lawsuit: All drivers who have Opted Out of Arbitration with Uber will be contacted as Uber is now compelled to provide a list of the names of those drivers. Paul Maslo is also handling this case but you can also contact Andrew Dressel of Napoli Law: [email protected] and Brittany Weiner of Imbesi Law: [email protected] 646-767-2271 for information.

If you are a NEW driver, it is very important to send Uber an official email opting out of arbitration in your 1st 30 days to protect your contitutional rights. Contact any these attorneys if you want information about doing so. It is illegal for Uber to discriminate or retaliate in any way against a driver who does so. I can attest that I have had no problems and I'm very glad I sent my arbitration opt-out email to Uber Technologies


----------



## OsamaBinRamen (Jun 29, 2017)

KVan said:


> I just got clarification from Paul Maslo regarding this lawsuit. He is the only contact for this case: *(212) 397-1000 Ext. 2561 |[email protected]
> 360 Lexington Avenue, Eleventh Floor, New York, NY 10017 * It's a nationwide class action. So, drivers are potential members without doing anything. If it proceeds and is certified, all USA drivers would automatically become members of the class.
> 
> For the upcoming national misclassification lawsuit: All drivers who have Opted Out of Arbitration with Uber will be contacted as Uber is now compelled to provide a list of the names of those drivers. Paul Maslo is also handling this case but you can also contact Andrew Dressel of Napoli Law: [email protected] and Brittany Weiner of Imbesi Law: [email protected] 646-767-2271 for information.
> ...


Thank you for your posting. 
I just sent an email. 
I was just wondering what to do after I received email from Shannon Liss Riordan asking whether 
I want to continue to pursue claims for against
Uber individualy for expense reimbursement and 
tips that were not paid.

Thank you again.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

When I onboarded October of 2015 in LV, the agreement was for a single fare, not two...correct me if I am wrong. Furthermore, this last May of 2017, we all received a demand from Uber that we all MUST agree to the new up front fare pricing scheme or we could not continue to drive Uber anymore. 
If Uber is so clean in this pricing change, then, why did we have to agree to the change before we could continue to drive? I think Uber knows they are in violation of the original onboarding agreement, thus the demand for drivers to agree to upfront fare pricing structure. This, in itself, is some proof Uber has manipulated the driver pay structure in order to take a higher percentage
Here you go, Lawyers, Sickem'. 
All Uber had to do in the first place was to treat drivers fairly and watch the Uber brand soar. Nice going...Uber brand is now tarnished like a used oil rag. I hear regularly in LV. Lyft is gaining steadily. 
Wake up Uber admin...drivers are your face and service provider, that is, until those SDCS that go 8mph start clogging up intersections and the airport. Airport Security will have those SDCs barred within days...they do not F around...


----------



## KVan (Sep 14, 2016)

OsamaBinRamen said:


> Thank you for your posting.
> I just sent an email.
> I was just wondering what to do after I received email from Shannon Liss Riordan asking whether
> I want to continue to pursue claims for against
> ...


My understanding from correspondence with Lichten & Liss-Riordan, PC. is that they are only pursuing actions for drivers in California and
Massachusetts at this time. Napoli Shkolnik PLLC And Imbessi Law have filed actions that are in other states and nationwide.


----------

